# How to work out your new WHS Handicap



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2020)

seen a few threads on this and now Scottish golf have all the rec of my last 20 scores avail, how do you actually work out your new handicap?


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 15, 2020)

You stick your finger in the air and hope for the best judging from what is being said

You first have to de slope your existing scores to get to nett differentials (Take each individual score look at what course and tee you played from divide 113 by the slope rating for that course)

Are you still reading?

Work out the best 8 from the 20 add them together and divide by 8

We are nearly there

That is your handicap index

*Alternatively* wait for it to be published

Look at the course slope tables for the course and tee you will be playing from to convert your Handicap Index to your Course Handicap 

one more step

Find out the Playing Allowance for the format you are playing (eg 95% for singles) and multiply your Course handicap to get to your Playing Handicap.

Simples.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Just make everyone play off scratch. 🙊


----------



## Ethan (Oct 15, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			You stick your finger in the air and hope for the best judging from what is being said

You first have to de slope your existing scores to get to *nett* differentials (Take each individual score look at what course and tee you played from divide 113 by the slope rating for that course)

Are you still reading?

Work out the best 8 from the 20 add them together and divide by 8

We are nearly there

That is your handicap index

*Alternatively* wait for it to be published

Look at the course slope tables for the course and tee you will be playing from to convert your Handicap Index to your Course Handicap

one more step

Find out the Playing Allowance for the format you are playing (eg 95% for singles) and multiply your Course handicap to get to your Playing Handicap.

Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Gross differentials, surely.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Gross differentials, surely.
		
Click to expand...

 and that is why the easy alternative is to wait until it is published.  Just 18 days to go at most.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 15, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			and that is why the easy alternative is to wait until it is published.  Just 18 days to go at most.
		
Click to expand...

I only have home course rounds off the white tees in my last 20, so I simply put together a spreadsheet listing them in date order, then sorted by gross differential, averaged the lowest 8 and that is the course handicap. Multiplied that number by 113/slope (142) and that is the handicap index.  

I now keep that spreadsheet and each tome I play a new qualifying round, I will delete the oldest round of the 20, add the new one and recalculate. .


----------



## louise_a (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I only have home course rounds off the white tees in my last 20, so I simply put together a spreadsheet listing them in date order, then sorted by gross differential, averaged the lowest 8 and that is the course handicap. Multiplied that number by 113/slope (142) and that is the handicap index. 

I now keep that spreadsheet and each tome I play a new qualifying round, I will delete the oldest round of the 20, add the new one and recalculate. .
		
Click to expand...

I have been doing similar, however my index is 1.5 higher than I worked it out as


----------



## Ethan (Oct 15, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I have been doing similar, however my index is 1.5 higher than I worked it out as
		
Click to expand...

Have you the raw calculations they used? See which variable differs from yours.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I only have home course rounds off the white tees in my last 20, so I simply put together a spreadsheet listing them in date order, then sorted by gross differential, averaged the lowest 8 and that is the course handicap. Multiplied that number by 113/slope (142) and that is the handicap index. 

I now keep that spreadsheet and each tome I play a new qualifying round, I will delete the oldest round of the 20, add the new one and recalculate. .
		
Click to expand...

You remembered to de-slope but forgot to slope to start with. ie no reference to Course Handicap.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Have you the raw calculations they used? See which variable differs from yours.
		
Click to expand...

The course rating has been used not the CSS, I have checked the figures using that and it comes out at 11.5 the figure in the WHS system, so that seems pretty definite that CSS is not used.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I only have home course rounds off the white tees in my last 20, so I simply put together a spreadsheet listing them in date order, then sorted by gross differential, averaged the lowest 8 and that is the course handicap. Multiplied that number by 113/slope (142) and that is the handicap index. 

I now keep that spreadsheet and each tome I play a new qualifying round, I will delete the oldest round of the 20, add the new one and recalculate. .
		
Click to expand...

So have I but the more I read the less I appear to know.

 Some things that I knew got changed and the more that have changed the more confused I have become.

So now it is keep it simple

Wait till it is published then

*H.C.P.*

Handicap Index 
Course Handicap
Playing Handicap


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I only have home course rounds off the white tees in my last 20, so I simply put together a spreadsheet listing them in date order, then sorted by gross differential, averaged the lowest 8 and that is the course handicap. Multiplied that number by 113/slope (142) and that is the handicap index.

I now keep that spreadsheet and each tome I play a new qualifying round, I will delete the oldest round of the 20, add the new one and recalculate. .
		
Click to expand...

In same situation.  All 20 rounds at my own track and only once has CSS been different to SSS for our course - so easy.  Average of 8 differentials gives me about 9 - with our CS of 125 I factor by 113/125 will give me HI of about 8 - then for my own track of course I simply factor by 125/113 to give me a Course Handicap of about 9 again (surprise, surprise).  And currently I round up my handicap of 8.6 to 9....so no change for me at my home track.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 16, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			and that is why the easy alternative is to wait until it is published.  Just 18 days to go at most.
		
Click to expand...

This, you can work it out, keep as many spreadsheets but what comes down the line from EG is what you get. You could also ask your club for a basic one now but it might change after the main download on 1 Nov.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2020)

so no one knows then?


----------



## Mozza14 (Oct 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			so no one know then?
		
Click to expand...

Tentatively puts his hand up.  I had developed my own spreadsheets for a few fellow members and myself. I have now had access to my own new Handicap Record and a few others and all matches up.

Admittedly, I had to take out a column for any CSS-SSS adjustment which I thought would be included and so far hasn't been. That was a simple job and there it is. Doing it in advance has meant I have become familiar with the mechanics and arithmetic and excel allows you to create a sorted column of best 8 scores (or less if needed). The proper output from the new system looks very similar without the sorting feature.

On the WGH system, what I don't like is that the Handicap Index displayed lags the actual score by a complete line which is quite confusing.

It's new and a bit complicated at first but I think most will be up to speed quite quickly.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mozza14 said:



			Tentatively puts his hand up.  I had developed my own spreadsheets for a few fellow members and myself. I have now had access to my own new Handicap Record and a few others and all matches up.

Admittedly, I had to take out a column for any CSS-SSS adjustment which I thought would be included and so far hasn't been. That was a simple job and there it is. Doing it in advance has meant I have become familiar with the mechanics and arithmetic and excel allows you to create a sorted column of best 8 scores (or less if needed). The proper output from the new system looks very similar without the sorting feature.

On the WGH system, what I don't like is that the Handicap Index displayed lags the actual score by a complete line which is quite confusing.

It's new and a bit complicated at first but I think most will be up to speed quite quickly.
		
Click to expand...

yes great but how and what did use to cal it?


----------



## Mozza14 (Oct 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			yes great but how and what did use to cal it?
		
Click to expand...

Working across the columns.

1.Adjusted Gross Score. (Taking out any shots above a net double bogey)
2. Course Rating ( Depending on tee used )
3. The Differential (Column 1- 2.)
4. Standard Slope Rating 113
5. Slope Rating (Relevant to tee used) 121 or 123 in our case.
6. Net Differential= Column 3 x (113/121) This is the de-sloped differential
7. Sort in ascending order the last 20 entries.
8. Sum the lowest 8 entries in Column 7.
9. Calculate average of Column 8. (usually divide by 8 ) = HANDICAP INDEX.

This is where there is at least 20 scores since 1/1/18.

The WHS output is slightly different layout but contains the same content.

Once up and running there is also a Playing Condition Adjustment.

It is also easy to spot the Lowest Index which is used for Capping purposes.

The source data in my case came from the How Did I Do Handicap Record .

Hope this helps.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mozza14 said:



			Working across the columns.

1.Adjusted Gross Score. (Taking out any shots above a net double bogey)
2. Course Rating ( Depending on tee used )
3. The Differential (Column 1- 2.)
4. Standard Slope Rating 113
5. Slope Rating (Relevant to tee used) 121 or 123 in our case.
6. Net Differential= Column 3 x (113/121) This is the de-sloped differential
7. Sort in ascending order the last 20 entries.
8. Sum the lowest 8 entries in Column 7.
9. Calculate average of Column 8. (usually divide by 8 ) = HANDICAP INDEX.

This is where there is at least 20 scores since 1/1/18.

The WHS output is slightly different layout but contains the same content.

Once up and running there is also a Playing Condition Adjustment.

It is also easy to spot the Lowest Index which is used for Capping purposes.

The source data in my case came from the How Did I Do Handicap Record .

Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

thanks,will give it a try

 and there was me thinking is was going to be more complicated than the old system


----------



## Mozza14 (Oct 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thanks,will give it a try

and there was me thinking is was going to be more complicated than the old system

Click to expand...

Or as others have said wait a few days and use the WHS Output  and just play golf.

I think I will keep my own record for a while to compare and I use it to model and predict possible handicap changes. You can often play a decent game but the HI goes up!!! That is because one of your best scores can drop out of the last 20 scores. A contrast with the current system.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 16, 2020)

Our club have just published a provisional new handicap list (still subject to the application of the hard and soft caps ??) available through the WHS Portal.

So.  My current h/cap of 15.8c becomes 14.3 and I will be playing off 17 on one course and 16 on the other.  One of our regular group rarely plays in comps but has recently submitted several supplementary cards.  His current h/cap is 5.0c which will become (according to the list) +0.1.

Something not quite right there yet??


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 16, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Our club have just published a provisional new handicap list (still subject to the application of the hard and soft caps ??) available through the WHS Portal.

So.  My current h/cap of 15.8c becomes 14.3 and I will be playing off 17 on one course and 16 on the other.  One of our regular group rarely plays in comps but has recently submitted several supplementary cards.  His current h/cap is 5.0c which will become (according to the list) +0.1.

Something not quite right there yet??
		
Click to expand...

Too true. At 5  handicap he should *not* have been submitting supplementary cards.  Wonder how he managed to get them on to the system the software is supposed to prevent it.
Unless of course he was 6 and the SSs have taken him down to 5.

 If the system rejected the SSs and he only had say 5 in the system he would have got the lowest as his HI


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 16, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Too true. At 5  handicap he should *not* have been submitting supplementary cards.  Wonder how he managed to get them on to the system the software is supposed to prevent it.
Unless of course he was 6 and the SSs have taken him down to 5.

If the system rejected the SSs and he only had say 5 in the system he would have got the lowest as his HI
		
Click to expand...

I Think the Cat 1 rule on Supplementaries was suspenced in September until WHS comes into operation.

Confirmed by County.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 16, 2020)

Cards submitted Sept and Oct. Off Whites which we normally play,  East Course Par 71 SSS 73, West Par 69 SSS 69.  Although he can have a run of 6, 7, 8, or 9 holes in level par, I don't ever recall him being less than 4 or 5 over gross for all 18- certainly not in the last year or so.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 17, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I Think the Cat 1 rule on Supplementaries was suspenced in September until WHS comes into operation.

Confirmed by County.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to our County organiser on Wednesday. He said the reason the they did not change the rules for CAT1 to begin with is because the software blocks them from putting in cards and it was too expensive to change before the off.

Cat1s have always been able to put in SSs from September but only the amount needed to ensure they had competition status. 

I had not seen any notification of the change.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 17, 2020)

louise_a said:



			The course rating has been used not the CSS, I have checked the figures using that and it comes out at 11.5 the figure in the WHS system, so that seems pretty definite that CSS is not used.
		
Click to expand...

CSS is a 'Congu specific' term - and 'adjusts' SSS (another Congu term, but is 'equivalent', and likely very close to Course Rating).


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 17, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			CSS is a 'Congu specific' term - and 'adjusts' SSS (another Congu term, but is 'equivalent', and likely very close to Course Rating).
		
Click to expand...

The point that Louise was making is that previously we were told that CSS (I.e. any adjustments to SSS) would be taken into consideration when historical CONGU scores were used to determine a players new WHS Index. Her experience, and that of others (including myself) is that that is not the case.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			The point that Louise was making is that previously we were told that CSS (I.e. any adjustments to SSS) would be taken into consideration when historical CONGU scores were used to determine a players new WHS Index. Her experience, and that of others (including myself) is that that is not the case.
		
Click to expand...

I and no doubt many others have raised this with EG.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 17, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I spoke to our County organiser on Wednesday. He said the reason the they did not change the rules for CAT1 to begin with is because the software blocks them from putting in cards and it was too expensive to change before the off.

Cat1s have always been able to put in SSs from September but only the amount needed to ensure they had competition status.

I had not seen any notification of the change.
		
Click to expand...

It came directly from our county secretary (same one for both of us).

I asked on 9th September specifically and he confirmed that it had been modified generally and not just to retain "c" status.


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 17, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I and no doubt many others have raised this with EG.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be happy if they go back and add all the recent new members initial cards for handicaps back in to in their scoring records.....daft that they've tried to encourage folks to put in cards and then ignore 3 of them from folks who most need their scoring record fleshing out!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 17, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			The point that Louise was making is that previously we were told that CSS (I.e. any adjustments to SSS) would be taken into consideration when historical CONGU scores were used to determine a players new WHS Index. Her experience, and that of others (including myself) is that that is not the case.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is there a limit as to how many Supps a Cat 1 can put in do you know?
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe so - it appeard to be a concession due to the lack of competitions / opens this season.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Mike,

Do you have any more info on this?
I've mentioned this in one of the other WHS threads but when I asked today about putting in Supplementaries, our County guys knew nothing about it for Cat 1s ...
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry I asked the question of our County Secretary who was sceptical but when he checked he confirmed that C1 players were allowed to put in Supplementaries prior to WHS introduction and not just the maintain a "C" handicap.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mozza14 said:



			Working across the columns.

1.Adjusted Gross Score. (Taking out any shots above a net double bogey)
2. Course Rating ( Depending on tee used )
3. The Differential (Column 1- 2.)
4. Standard Slope Rating 113
5. Slope Rating (Relevant to tee used) 121 or 123 in our case.
6. Net Differential= Column 3 x (113/121) This is the de-sloped differential
7. Sort in ascending order the last 20 entries.
8. Sum the lowest 8 entries in Column 7.
9. Calculate average of Column 8. (usually divide by 8 ) = HANDICAP INDEX.

This is where there is at least 20 scores since 1/1/18.

The WHS output is slightly different layout but contains the same content.

Once up and running there is also a Playing Condition Adjustment.

It is also easy to spot the Lowest Index which is used for Capping purposes.

The source data in my case came from the How Did I Do Handicap Record .

Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for this.

Will be interesting to see if there are any differences up here in Scotland when we finally get to see our new WHS indexes vs what EG have done.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 21, 2020)

Can I ask a question, is this debacle supposed to make golf more attractive and inclusive ?  I will await my new h/c, will it ever be used in anger I suspect that it might not be.  This sort of 'progress' is also endemic in my industry, I really feel for those following a career path 40 years behind mine !!


----------



## Mozza14 (Oct 21, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Can I ask a question, is this debacle supposed to make golf more attractive and inclusive ?  I will await my new h/c, will it ever be used in anger I suspect that it might not be.  This sort of 'progress' is also endemic in my industry, I really feel for those following a career path 40 years behind mine !!
		
Click to expand...

I am an ordinary golf member with no affilliation to England Golf or Committees etc. I started with a mindset that this change was not needed and the claimed high level benefits were mainly present in the existing system. After careful study, I have become more more used to the idea and I believe the main benefit is that Handicaps are much more reactive to current performance if the golfer chooses to embrace the system. I can see from tracking my own performance, that after a strong last year and a weak current year that my 'Handicap Index' would have reflected my standard much more quickly than the CONGU system has. More recently as I have found a bit of form that starts to get reflected in how the average scores gives me a fair and realistic chance of competing. 

You haven't said specifically what you don't like about the change and there are positives and negatives in anything like this but overall I would try it out first before writing it completely off.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 21, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Can I ask a question, is this debacle supposed to make golf more attractive and inclusive ?  I will await my new h/c, will it ever be used in anger I suspect that it might not be.  This sort of 'progress' is also endemic in my industry, I really feel for those following a career path 40 years behind mine !!
		
Click to expand...

I'll shoot one straight back at you. Hand on heart, do you think that a single person who either a. just have started to play the game, or b. thinking about taking up golf, will give the implementation of this new system a mere second of thought? It is funny how a system which is basically used everywhere around the world is causing such an uproar here in the UK (well, on the forum) amongst some. Sure, the way the implementation of it all does seem to be a bit of a shambles, but the animosity shown at some places does make me chuckle.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'll shoot one straight back at you. Hand on heart, do you think that a single person who either a. just have started to play the game, or b. thinking about taking up golf, will give the implementation of this new system a mere second of thought? It is funny how a system which is basically used everywhere around the world is causing such an uproar here in the UK (well, on the forum) amongst some. Sure, the way the implementation of it all does seem to be a bit of a shambles, but the animosity shown at some places does make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the animosity is coming from administrators who are having to field questions from members where members can not wait and insist on working out their index when EG are still way behind in sorting it themselves. For a system where we were being briefed on over 2 years ago there is to much last minute dot com coming from EG.

I suggest all those trying to work out their HC just hold fire and wait for the “official “ publication in November. Anyone who has been informed of their index will more than likely not have the correct one based on an email sent out to HC administrators today.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 21, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Some of the animosity is coming from administrators who are having to field questions from members where members can not wait and insist on working out their index when EG are still way behind in sorting it themselves. For a system where we were being briefed on over 2 years ago there is to much last minute dot com coming from EG.

I suggest all those trying to work out their HC just hold fire and wait for the “official “ publication in November. Anyone who has been informed of their index will more than likely not have the correct one based on an email sent out to HC administrators today.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I feel for the administrators on this. By the looks of it, it's a real doo-doo show which I don't envy not having to deal with one bit. It's the animosity for the actual new way of handling the handicap (nevermind the software system that does the job) that some people seem to take as a attack on them personally.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Oh I feel for the administrators on this. By the looks of it, it's a real doo-doo show which I don't envy not having to deal with one bit. It's the animosity for the actual new way of handling the handicap (nevermind the software system that does the job) that some people seem to take as a attack on them personally.
		
Click to expand...

Personally think that when it’s operating properly most will think it’s an improvement.

You and I are too young to remember the howls of protest when CONGU bought in CSS, history on repeat, a good editorial for @MikeH


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 21, 2020)

Old Skier said:



*Personally think that when it’s operating properly most will think it’s an improvement.*

You and I are too young to remember the howls of protest when CONGU bought in CSS, history on repeat, a good editorial for @MikeH

Click to expand...

That's what I've been saying all along as well. It's such a first world problem, but I think there'll be quite a few who'll be wondering why they made such a fuzz about it.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 22, 2020)

Just had a message from an AWAY member saying his HOME Club have increased his CONGU Handicap following their Annual Review on Monday/Tuesday this week.

I'm struggling to see the point in an Annual Review, less than 2 weeks before CONGU system is scrapped and replaced with WHS. Am I missing something?


----------



## rulefan (Oct 22, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Just had a message from an AWAY member saying his HOME Club have increased his CONGU Handicap following their Annual Review on Monday/Tuesday this week.

I'm struggling to see the point in an Annual Review, less than 2 weeks before CONGU system is scrapped and replaced with WHS. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

It would seem we both are


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 22, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Just had a message from an AWAY member saying his HOME Club have increased his CONGU Handicap following their Annual Review on Monday/Tuesday this week.

I'm struggling to see the point in an Annual Review, less than 2 weeks before CONGU system is scrapped and replaced with WHS. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

After being specifically ask by EG not to do the review. PS had email stating members can now log into the WHS if ISV have done their bit.


----------

